# Founder's Day Shop Update: New Flowers, Characters, and Birthstone!



## Justin (Nov 7, 2016)

*Founder's Day Shop Update
New Rose Flowers, Prize Pack Characters, and Topaz Birthstone!*





​
Hey everyone, happy The Bell Tree Founder's Day!

..

Wait, what on earth is that?

For the longest time we had a debate over which of two days was actually TBT's true birthday. This is because the forum was technically created on November 7th by Jeremy (check out his join date... depending on your time zone!), but the official opening wasn't until December 19th. However in 2014, we finally made our damn minds up and declared November 7th officially as The Bell Tree Founder's Day! The true birthday remains on December 19th with our official opening.

Anyway, November is upon us and it's set to be one of the biggest months ever for Shop updates! The Shop has just been refreshed with our latest item additions for November, and we're revealing release dates for even more items later this month.

Here's the latest:


*Added:
*

Pav? - 117 Bells, through November 10th
Red Rose - 39 Bells, through December 31st
White Rose - 39 Bells, through December 31st
Yellow Rose - 39 Bells, through December 31st
November Birthstone (Topaz) - 299 Bells, through November 30th
*Coming Soon:
*

Mint - 180 Bells, arriving November 11th
Lobo - 180 Bells, arriving November 11th
*On Sale:
*

Tasty Cake - 50% off, only November 7th
*Removed:
*

Jack
Red Tulip
White Tulip
Yellow Tulip
October Birthstone (Opal)






Our newest flowers, the Roses, are now available in the Shop until the end of the year! These flowers were first introduced in Animal Crossing: Wild World on the Nintendo DS and are now a series favorite. Pick them up ASAP before they disappear to make sure you don't miss out. At the same time, the Tulip flowers have been put away into the vault temporarily.










But wait, there's more! We're continuing the new character collectibles that kicked off on Halloween with Jack. Three new characters are unlocking via the TBT Fair Prize Packs from participants posting their cards and will be introduced to the Shop throughout the month. Say hello to Pave who is now available in the Shop for a limited time right now, and look forward to Lobo + Mint later this week!










The birthstone collectible for this month is available now too with the November Topaz after a short delay. My apologies to anyone who wished for an earlier date in November, but I wanted to put this post together as a whole and considered it worth the trade-off this time.




Finally, in celebration of Founder's Day, the first hundred users today who click here will receive 50 free Bells. (and just saying... after looking at these prices today, you're probably going to need them!) Plus, Tasty Cakes are on sale today at 50% off for Founder's Day. And because we love cakes, a small number of Chocolate Cakes will appear in the shop periodically throughout the day. I repeat, a _small_ number...







​Enjoy and a great The Bell Tree Founder's Day!


----------



## Chicha (Nov 7, 2016)

omg finally thank you!!! ;v;

Because the November lineup was delayed, would it be possible to change the date of the topaz to Nov 5? I totally understand if that's not possible. ;v;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday you filthy animal


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2016)

nice ive been waitin for this!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2016)

There is a very high chance I'll be switching from my birthstones to roses if I manage to grab them all (including the golden rose, assuming they will come up as well).

Also, Mint is one of my villagers, so I must have her.


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Happy Birthday, to you, TO YOU~! <3


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2016)

If Mint runs out of stock you can blame me


----------



## Chicha (Nov 7, 2016)

Are the purple and orange candies not giftable after all?


----------



## pandapples (Nov 7, 2016)

happy founder's day~ thanks for the new collectibles. also, 

an please


----------



## blossum (Nov 7, 2016)

>Chocolate cake 1/1 left
>Me: rubs hands together
>Withdraws bells from ABD
>Sold out
Fml..

/e: HA! HA! GOOOOOOOOTEEEEM
Happy Founder's Day though 
Funny I just had my founder's day in ACNL the sapling clock is so cute


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Are the purple and orange candies not giftable after all?



No, they're exclusive for the folks who participated in the event right now. The door is open however for enabling it in the future, say next Halloween or something like that.



blossum said:


> >Chocolate cake 1/1 left
> >Me: rubs hands together
> >Withdraws bells from ABD
> >Sold out
> Fml..


----------



## Chicha (Nov 7, 2016)

Justin said:


> No, they're exclusive for the folks who participated in the event right now. The door is open however for enabling it in the future, say next Halloween or something like that.



Ah, gotcha! Thanks for the reply. That'll be interesting for next Halloween.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking forward to more villagers in the future, hopefully some of my faves will show up!


----------



## Chicha (Nov 7, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Looking forward to more villagers in the future, hopefully some of my faves will show up!



Right? I'd love to see a Stitches collectible. <3

I can only imagine the insanity if there was a Marshal collectible.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 7, 2016)

Lovin' the new Collectibles  ... but thanks for making it soooo hard to decide what to display! 
For now ... red red roses because I LOVE them ... the adorable Pave, Famous Mushrooms, my mother and my birthstones ... and Weird Doll just because


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 7, 2016)

I need me that Mint collectible!!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Nov 7, 2016)

Mint is one of my favourite villagers, I can't wait to get the collectible <3


----------



## brutalitea (Nov 7, 2016)

nice nice. I bought some things.


----------



## Capeet (Nov 7, 2016)

Yee thanks for the pretty new collectibles and free Bells! All this is pretty exciting...I wonder what's still to come!

Happy Founder's Day!

and rip wallet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought some roses and Pave, not gunna bother with the villagers, I'd rather wait for ones I really want, but all the NPC's I'll for sure buy.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2016)

I have both Lobo and Mint in my town, I might get one or even both of them. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

wow, I can't believe I actually managed to get the bonus bells with how long this thread has been here

thanks


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day! :>


----------



## Antonio (Nov 7, 2016)

It's founders day, woohoo!


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2016)

Forgot to add, thank you for the bonus bells!


----------



## Bloody_House (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 7, 2016)

Aww Happy Founder's Day! Thanks for the bells too, I really need em rn ;_; So many collectibles to get...


----------



## Araie (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day everyone! Thanks for the free bells and collectibles.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 7, 2016)

wait what

edit** oh i clicked the link but i dont need 50 bells. who has less bells and missed out on the link


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day! And thanks for the TBT.

But I wished that the letters were restocked.


----------



## Tensu (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for thd TBT and new collectibles!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy founder's day tbt!!! I've enjoyed every minute on here! Great job staff! You guys are fantabulous!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 7, 2016)

thank you for the celebratory bells.

and happy Founder's Day!

i hope you guys are serving some refreshments from these guys to the staff later at the celebration at BellTree HQ:


----------



## N a t (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you, the staff, for once again creating many lovely collectibles for us! I love these roses, and I love that I was able to obtain all of the seasonal flowers! Most likely, all of the seasonal flowers lol. I'd still love to see the occasional rare flower here and there. I'm really crossing my fingers for a Jacob's Ladder, or some Dandelions! The character collectibles are also very lovely, and I'm excited to see where they go from here. I may have to skip out on Lobo and Mint, but I LOVE Jack, and Pave is also super cute! I might hold out on displaying my blooms, since I adore these candies, but I cannot wait to use them!

#Flowerpower


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2016)

Yay, thank you for the bells! As much as I love pave I'm going to refrain because I'll need tbt for villagers that I want the most


----------



## N a t (Nov 7, 2016)

And yes, of course, Happy Founders Day!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH, and thank you for the BTB! It took me a bit to realize I skipped right over the link hehe. Very kind of you <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day!  And thank you for the new collectibles and tbt too!


----------



## Samansu (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm all set on the collectibles I have ATM, but thanks for the 50 bells! ^0^ Happy Founder's Day!


----------



## Phioxse (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the bells. <3


----------



## Amilee (Nov 7, 2016)

oooh im so excited


----------



## Believe (Nov 7, 2016)

hurray hurray!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day!!! 

Question...who, besides Jeremy, is left of the original crew??


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 7, 2016)

rip my wallet *glaring at the shop for chocolate cake restocks*


----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day everyone!  This place is awesome! Thank you to all those who make this place  so good.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 7, 2016)

Is this the day TBT was made before its actual birthday? Happy Founder's Day!


----------



## r a t (Nov 7, 2016)

tfw ur bday is the same as founders day nice
the roses are my faves so far out of the flower series


----------



## Irelia (Nov 7, 2016)

i'm a little salty bc I didn't get bells but

happy founders day!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm hoping to get my hands on a chocolate cake later today.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 7, 2016)

Choco cakes have been stocked! Just bought one 

Edit: apparently only one was stocked, whoops


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 7, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Choco cakes have been stocked! Just bought one



Only 1 was stocked... Literally refreshing on the shop.


----------



## Dulce (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day 

Why am I so broke


----------



## Artistra (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Founder's Day~! ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2016)

VILLAGER COLLECTIBLES

happy founder day


----------



## poutysprout (Nov 7, 2016)

The new villager collectibles are so cute. Happy founders day everyone! (⌒▽⌒)☆


----------



## v0x (Nov 8, 2016)

will there be anymore chocolate cakes? ;w;


----------



## blossum (Nov 8, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> will there be anymore chocolate cakes? ;w;



If you
1. Believe
2. Refresh for 20 hours in 3 minute intervals 
You, too, can cry over a 28x28 pixel cake. Good luck


----------



## v0x (Nov 8, 2016)

blossum said:


> If you
> 1. Believe
> 2. Refresh for 20 hours in 3 minute intervals
> You, too, can cry over a 28x28 pixel cake. Good luck



;w;


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> will there be anymore chocolate cakes? ;w;



tasty cakes are normal again, so nope


----------



## v0x (Nov 8, 2016)

nuuuu D:


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2016)

OK -- that's it for the Chocolate Cake restocks and Tasty Cake sale!


----------



## v0x (Nov 8, 2016)

Heyden said:


> tasty cakes are normal again, so nope



-slowly turns my head as 2 chocolate cakes were sold-


----------



## N a t (Nov 8, 2016)

In the armssss, of....the angles...


----------



## Qwerty111 (Nov 8, 2016)

I love these stupid flowers so much omg


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Nov 9, 2016)

Yay! I love these so much!


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2016)

I need like 1 bell for pave but he looks nice.


----------



## tigsobango (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool...
Happy Birthday


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 11, 2016)

*stalking the shop until Lobo is for sale*


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 11, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> *stalking the shop until Lobo is for sale*



Me too!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm waiting like you two, except I'm waiting for Mint, not Lobo.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2016)

*Added:*

Mint - 180 Bells, through November 14th
Lobo - 180 Bells, through November 14th
*Removed:*

Pav? - 117 Bells


----------



## sizzi (Nov 11, 2016)

Bought the first Mint collectible


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2016)

Nabbed 'em, said I wasn't gunna, saw 'em, had to get them... -_- Darn my collector's addiction!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe I should get all of the villager collectibles. I mean, I got all 400 amiibo cards for ACHHD and all of the AC amiibos (besides Summer Isabelle). Why shouldn't I get the villager collectibles?

Oh, and how many collectibles can one user have in total?


----------



## N a t (Nov 11, 2016)

Ahhh ye, thanks for the lil sidebar buddies!


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 11, 2016)

The Pen glances sideways and sighs in total satisfaction at her sidebar collection of little pixelated art bits and bobs 
...


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 11, 2016)

Love my new Mint in my sidebar


----------



## Chicha (Nov 11, 2016)

The villager collectibles are so cute!! Grabbed one of Mint.

Hopefully we get more villagers later one. 

Like Stitches.


----------



## tiz (Nov 11, 2016)

ive never really been interested in collectibles but now im tempted to buy lobo!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 11, 2016)

I have two questions:

1. Do you guys think that these collectibles will return in the future, or possible even new villager collectibles entirely?
2. WHY DO THEY HAVE TO BE SO DARN EXPENSIVE?!?!?


----------



## Greggy (Nov 12, 2016)

I've bought both Mint and Lobo... Since they're both significant villagers to me ;-; my poor TBT.
I'm still unsure about displaying my Mint though, I don't have her as often as Lobo does and I'm only getting her since she's my very first snooty and one of my very first Amiibo card.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Nov 12, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Do you guys think that these collectibles will return in the future, or possible even new villager collectibles entirely?
> 2. WHY DO THEY HAVE TO BE SO DARN EXPENSIVE?!?!?



1. I see no point in starting them if we're just gonna have Pave, Lobo and Mint.

2. Because Justin wants more TBT


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking forward to villager collectibles in the future! Predicting the future ones (At least next few waves) will include Rosie, Stitches, Bunnie, Fauna and Hamlet since they're more 'iconic' villagers. Also, Coach is _*extremely*_ iconic and should *definitely* be in the next set!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 12, 2016)

not sure what villagers i would want to buy outside of my top faves, and i font have any tbt anyhow.  
the ones i would definitely try o buyt would be Lolly, Fauna, Freya, Monique, Rizzo, Ribbot, Drago, and Tank.

altho, i would think dat KK Slider collectible would be up next... he universal...


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2016)

I never bought a collectible before but I can't resist getting Mint and my Birthstone. :3 As for Lobo, I think Cheif and Wolfgang are way better xD


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 12, 2016)

P: Aw dang, topaz is my birthstone but I can't quite get it. Should have stopped lurking for so long and actually joined earlier so I'd have enough TBT by now :0


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 12, 2016)

Tobiume said:


> P: Aw dang, topaz is my birthstone but I can't quite get it. Should have stopped lurking for so long and actually joined earlier so I'd have enough TBT by now :0



But youre so close to 299 bells already!  just keep posting, maybe sell some things...I'tl be really hard to get that stone later on c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2016)

Am I the only one that doesn't want Mint and Lobo collectibles?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 13, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't want Mint and Lobo collectibles?



I wouldn't mind getting all of them.
They do look a bit weird compared to the others though.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 13, 2016)

Am I the only guy that wanted more mushroom collectibles?

Also, Cant wait until Skye collectible :3 (that is, if it ever comes out)


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

Damn, I just realised I missed the tulips...
WHY is there so many collectibles these days... They should change their name to consumables xD


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> But youre so close to 299 bells already!  just keep posting, maybe sell some things...I'tl be really hard to get that stone later on c:



Thanks for the encouragement + advice! P: I actually made an offer to someone for something with most of my bells but if they don't reply I'll get the stone!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2016)

is there a timetable for the next set of character collectibles to be in the shop (the way the flowers are on a timetable)?
_
:::lays wager on Franklin for Thanksgiving next week:::_


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 17, 2016)

King Dad said:


> is there a timetable for the next set of character collectibles to be in the shop (the way the flowers are on a timetable)?
> _
> :::lays wager on Franklin for Thanksgiving next week:::_



I second this! I'd love to see a Franklin collectible! He's one of my favorite event NPCs, mainly because I love the harvest set so much! Also maybe a Zipper T. Bunny for Bunny Day?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2016)

where's our pokeballs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> where's our pokeballs



In Sun and Moon for 200 Pokedollars.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 19, 2016)

Tom said:


> In Sun and Moon for 200 Pokedollars.



Mic drop hahaha


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 19, 2016)

Tom said:


> In Sun and Moon for 200 Pokedollars.



this forum needs a thumbs down option for posts like that.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2016)

Tom said:


> In Sun and Moon for 200 Pokedollars.



Tom.

No.

LOL imagine if they added a premier ball collectible on these forums that you got after buying 10 pokeballs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> this forum needs a thumbs down option for posts like that.


Ah you're right silly me, they're also in other Pokemon games like Pokemon Red, Pokemon Green, Pokemon Blue, Pokemon Yellow, Pokemon Gold, Pokemon Silver, Pokemon Crystal, Pokemon Ruby, Pokemon Sapphire, Pokemon Firered, Pokemon Leafgreen, Pokemon Colosseum, Pokemon Emerald, Pokemon XD, Pokemon Diamond, Pokemon Pearl, Pokemon Platinum, Pokemon HeartGold, Pokemon Soulsilver, Pokemon Black, Pokemon White, Pokemon Black 2, Pokemon White 2, Pokemon X, Pokemon Y, Pokemon Omega Ruby, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Pokemon Sun and of course Pokemon Moon. Might have forgotten a title that has the very lovely and very classic red and white ball, but I think that is a very comprehensive list. 



Silversea said:


> Tom.
> 
> No.
> 
> LOL imagine if they added a premier ball collectible on these forums that you got after buying 10 pokeballs.


That would be neat, but that would require us to *gasp* restock. :v


----------



## spamurai (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't forget Pokemon Pinball on the Gameboy  What a game that was


----------



## Silversea (Nov 20, 2016)

Tom said:


> That would be neat, but that would require us to *gasp* restock. :v



Do it.

Do. 

it.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2016)

King Dad said:


> is there a timetable for the next set of character collectibles to be in the shop (the way the flowers are on a timetable)?
> _
> :::lays wager on Franklin for Thanksgiving next week:::_




Booo. No Franklin!!! What is this site coming to?!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 28, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Booo. No Franklin!!! What is this site coming to?!



You bite your tongue! Franklin's the best!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 28, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> You bite your tongue! Franklin's the best!



pretty sure she was booing the fact that there wasn't a Franklin collectible....


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 28, 2016)

King Dad said:


> pretty sure she was booing the fact that there wasn't a Franklin collectible....



I thought she was saying that like "Boo! No Franklin, I hate him!" kind of, but oh well.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 29, 2016)

I was bummed there was no Franklin collectible


----------

